# تصميمات وخلفيات مسيحية جديدة



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*
*



*

*



*

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*



*
*



*
*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


*منير حبيب*


​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*فى منتهى الروعه
أجمل تقييم 
شكرا شكرا شكرا*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *فى منتهى الروعه*​
> *أجمل تقييم *
> 
> *شكرا شكرا شكرا*​​




ربنا يبارك ويبارك حياتك
اخي النهيسي
مرسي للتقييم الغالي ​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الياس السرياني،
 أنجيلا
شكراااا ليكم للتقييم الغالي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2011)

رووووووووووووووووووووووعه كلدانيه حبيبتى

شكراااااااا يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مسيحي عراقي انا (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تصاميم رائعة
شكرا


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووعه كلدانيه حبيبتى
> 
> 
> شكراااااااا يا قمر
> ...



نورتي موضوعي ياقمر
ربنا يبارك ​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مسيحي عراقي انا قال:


> تصاميم رائعة
> شكرا


 
شكرااا  لمروورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rania79 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الله حلوين جدااااااااا
ولطشت منهم شوية هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى قمرتى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جمال جدا جدا جدا حلوين اوى بجد... "بلاش الحركات دى يا رانيا.....نقسم بالعدل ههههه"
 اشكرك


----------



## vetaa (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*بجد رائعيييييييييين*
*وفيهم كلمات جميله قوى*

*يسلموا يا قمر*​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *بجد رائعيييييييييين*​
> *وفيهم كلمات جميله قوى*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79
حبو اعدائكم
ههههه"
كل الصور قدامكم اختارو الي يعجبكم
شكرا على مروركم العطر نورتو الموضوع ​​


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*تصميمات رااائعه جداااا ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *تصميمات رااائعه جداااا ياقمر*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​




اشكر مرورك وردك *يا قمر*
 ربنا يخليكي​


----------



## MAJI (3 نوفمبر 2011)

تصميمات متميزة جدا
شكرا لمجهودك
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 نوفمبر 2011)

تصميمات رائعة شكرا لك


----------

